
Oracle faces claims of unequal pay from over 4k women - based2
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2020/05/02/oracle_pay_discrimination_lawsuit_gets/
======
enitihas
The real title is

"Oracle faces claims of unequal pay from 4,000+ women after judge upgrades
gender gap lawsuit to class action"

just in case anyone was wondering how a judge was able to upgrade gender
magically.

------
einpoklum
While I sympathize with such unequal pay demands, I don't sympathize with
Oracle's grift which lets them even have 4K employees.

